# Lightflow=Battery drainage?



## DirtySimpleClean (Oct 23, 2011)

Has anybody noticed their batteries draining any quicker from using lightflow?

I flash different kernels so often I dont really get a chance to see the difference lol


----------



## Dick Ripple (Jan 14, 2012)

Nope


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I posted this same thread and the overwhelming response that I received was that nobody was noticing any significant battery drain from LightFlow.

I use it on my phone as well as my girlfriends (I am running AOKPb21 with Franco's 13.1 kernel and she is stock) and neither of us notice any extra drain than before.


----------



## DirtySimpleClean (Oct 23, 2011)

Dick Ripple said:


> I posted this same thread and the overwhelming response that I received was that nobody was noticing any significant battery drain from LightFlow.
> 
> I use it on my phone as well as my girlfriends (I am running AOKPb21 with Franco's 13.1 kernel and she is stock) and neither of us notice any extra drain than before.


awesome, thanks for the quick responses guys


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Makes me happy AOKP has led controls built in!


----------



## DirtySimpleClean (Oct 23, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Makes me happy AOKP has led controls built in!


AOKP makes me happy too but you cant choose a specific color for each type of notifictation. gmail/red, sms/blue, charging/orange


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Makes me happy AOKP has led controls built in!


Light Flow is like AOKPs LED control on steroids.

And no I don't think the battery drain is anything to worry about.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JeepersMister (Jan 27, 2012)

Lightflow is a superb app. No noticeable battery drain since I've been using it. The options are insane. No built in notification control comes even close. Maybe cyanogen mod...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jpricesd (Aug 1, 2011)

I have not noticed any unusual battery drain from using lighflow


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

DirtySimpleClean said:


> Has anybody noticed their batteries draining any quicker from using lightflow?
> 
> I flash different kernels so often I dont really get a chance to see the difference lol


Make sure you turn off Run in foreground

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

